# Pole Barn - cost and how to



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I was thinking of building a Pole barn type garage for my 2 cars (and a few extras), 24×30 10 foot high, metal roof only, no sides, sight is already prepd and ready to go.

Contractor said $6700 does that sound right? I have not priced a truss in a long time.

If I was not so far up in the woods I would build it myself (with a little help from friends of course) but I am alone and would be building it all myself, not impossible, and I am thinking about it.

Your thoughts?
Any links to pole barn construction at your finger tips?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

The only pole barn I have seen was built by a contractor friend of mine. The price he quoted, does that include materials? If so, say yes. The posts on my friends barn are larger than telephone poles.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have built lots of pole barns in the past and we always used pressure treated 6×6 s for the post .
It would be easy enough to do with 2 guys ,3 is better 

http://www.polebarn101.com/


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

That price sounds good if it includes the materials and they are of decent quality. Roofing and roofing fastners are important. Make sure their fastening system is good quality.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

We bought a metal building with a round top that is 16' high in the center with an 11'X 20' opening.
Building is 20WX30L. Cost $4k erected. No doors, open both ends. Dirt floor.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

The only gotcha I know of is that my sister and her husband bought a big steel pole barn for a riding arena, and it cost them three times what they thought it would because the company that sold them the barn told them that it didn't have to have concrete footings that could handle the splay pressures, but it did. A hundred grand worth of concrete later, they have their building, but…


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

I built a two-car carport 20' X 24' about 8' high; rough sawn 6" X 6" posts, 2" x 12" X 20' top plates, pretty similar to what you're building albeit slightly smaller. The metal roof is sitting on 2" X 6" joists which has a 1/2" layer of OSB under the metal roofing (29 ga 5v).
I've got less than $1000 in it. I buy the timbers rough from a sawmill.

Gary


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know but if you can afford the trusses get the ones with the square in the middle, it'll give you boo- coo extra storage space. My 33×44 cost me, and this is a pole garage attached to the house with vinyle siding, and asphalt shingles 8.000.00 dollars US, of course my nephew did it, he's a contractor, and that's with 10 ft ceilings and a car 16 ft electric door 2 service doors and 4 windows, double hung. By the way I didn't get those trusses, they went to a different job. He told me the Lumberyard couldn't get them, I found out later they went to a different job. What the hell I still got a hellava deal.


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Howdy SnowDog…I am kind of with the DIYers….Yea, I don't know your schedule or if ya got time or what…but you can save alot by DIYing it. It ain't that hard, to build your own trusses and walls, all u need is a couple of buddies on wall and roof raising day….just make sure u supply BBQ and whatever beverages….and make it a party so to speak. For example I spent 5K in materials, and called my buddies up, we went fishing, cooked on the grill and over the weekend we raised and built a 20×24 2 story cabin that I later sold for 37,500 ?

Be Well and Good Luck…

PS: that price ain't bad, but you have to figure they are making something on it…..which you could pocket….


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

I built a 24×32 couple years ago. metal roof 1/2 in foam insulation under the metal, 6×6 walm. posts, engineered trusses, gravel floor , hemlock board and baton , double cannon ball door slides,wired with outlets and lights for around 3,000. I might add that the double door slides were over 500.00


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I would build it myself if I had friends up here but I am only hear 4 years and don't really know many people that I would ask for that type of help. We are a bit back in the woods here. I still may do it my self. One of my problems is that the ground is very rocky and some of the rock shelves can be 20' or more. So I can't just dig a hole and drop a post. That was one of the reasons I was going to let a local contractor put up the roof but $6700 seems a bit steep when I could probably do it for well under $3000. I have never tried a mettle roof but I cant think that it is very complicated.

I really appreciate all the input


----------



## Jero (Mar 23, 2010)

I"m in sales for a general contractor that builds anything from commercial projects to sheds and garages. The price does seem slightly steep, especially without any sides like you had mentioned. Would think a reputable contractor should be able to complete it for around $5,000 - $5,500. You mentioned you could do it for under $3,000. By the time you pay a contractor, labor and equipment, that would add an approximate couple thousand.


----------

